# czyszczenie systemu

## c0oba

Pytanie jest proste. Jak pozbyć się syfu z systemu. Najbardziej zależy mi na zdobyciu miejsca na /usr bo jakoś dziwnie się skończyło (tak, distfilesy pod kontrolą). Jeśli jednak ktoś ma złote rady na wyczyszczenie / to też chętnie poczytam.

----------

## canis_lupus

Odinstalować niepotrzebne pakiety, głównie źródła jąder które bezsensownie się domyślnie instalują jak tylko wyjdą nowe. Potem emerge --depclean.

----------

## w.tabin

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Pytanie jest proste. Jak pozbyć się syfu z systemu. Najbardziej zależy mi na zdobyciu miejsca na /usr bo jakoś dziwnie się skończyło (tak, distfilesy pod kontrolą). Jeśli jednak ktoś ma złote rady na wyczyszczenie / to też chętnie poczytam.

 

Tak na szybko zobacz tutaj, może jeszcze to i to

Pozdrawiam

----------

## quosek

tak troche [OT] (bo mowisz, ze distfilesy pod kontrola):

eclean-dist -di

pomaga trzymac distfilesy w ryzach

a podaj:

du -ch --max-depth=1 /usr

bedzie wiadomo co Ci ile zajmuje

jeszcze jedno (wszystko zalezy o ile chcesz odchodzic) - jezesz w make.conf (jak Cie interesuje wybrzebie potrzebna opcje) zadeklarowac ktore galezi z portage maja sie nie synchronizowac (czyli z ktorych czesci softu nie bedziesz korzystal) - wtedy mozesz wyciac ten fragment drzewa portage (zawsze kilkanescie-kilkadziesiat mb do przodu)

----------

## c0oba

@canis_lupus: /usr/src to jedyne miejsce które czyściłem bez skrupułów.

Głównie chodzi mi o to, czy przypadkiem nie zostają jakieś śmieci po starych wersjach programów, albo po już nieużywanych programach. Bo powiedzmy rok temu, system spokojnie się mieścił na tej partycji, a używałem już praktycznie wszystkiego tego, czego używam teraz.

```
2,4G   /usr/share

356M   /usr/bin

1,8G   /usr/lib

60M   /usr/libexec

14M   /usr/sbin

209M   /usr/include

16K   /usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu

628M   /usr/src

221M   /usr/local

4,0K   /usr/lost+found

624M   /usr/portage

37M   /usr/games

27M   /usr/qt

6,7M   /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu

2,2M   /usr/arm-elf

6,3G   /usr

6,3G   total

```

----------

## canis_lupus

w /usr/src/ masz co najmniej 2 źródła jądra. Po co Ci?

```
28M     /usr/qt

240M    /usr/bin

0       /usr/etc

434M    /usr/kde

1,2G    /usr/lib

402M    /usr/src

21M     /usr/sbin

2,6M    /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu

2,8M    /usr/games

0       /usr/lib32

41M     /usr/local

945M    /usr/share

23M     /usr/libexec

0       /usr/tmp-skynet.homelinux.com

167M    /usr/include

476M    /usr/portage

3,9G    /usr

3,9G    razem

```

----------

## quosek

hmmmmmm - wg mnie mozesz miec najwyzej przerost /usr/share (nie mam teraz dostepu do mojego gentoo, ale u mnie on ma jakies 1-1,5gb)

to spojrz co tam masz

mozesz tez 0,3gb zaoszczedzic wywalajac jedno jadro

edit:

dobilem sie i u mnie /usr/lib to niecale 900mb:

```

52K     /usr/lib/ao

12K     /usr/lib/mc

409K    /usr/lib/X11

6,6M    /usr/lib/dri

44M     /usr/lib/gcc

0       /usr/lib/jvm

5,7M    /usr/lib/nss

23M     /usr/lib/qt4

1012K   /usr/lib/sox

5,0M    /usr/lib/gimp

2,2M    /usr/lib/kadu

9,2M    /usr/lib/kde3

360K    /usr/lib/misc

596K    /usr/lib/nspr

1,1M    /usr/lib/qca2

1,7M    /usr/lib/real

5,6M    /usr/lib/ruby

3,1M    /usr/lib/xine

6,4M    /usr/lib/xorg

2,7M    /usr/lib/binutils

84K     /usr/lib/ghostscript

953K    /usr/lib/htdig_db

3,2M    /usr/lib/transcode

72K     /usr/lib/libgphoto2_port

6,2M    /usr/lib/gconv

140K    /usr/lib/groff

2,0M    /usr/lib/htdig

3,6M    /usr/lib/p7zip

4,0K    /usr/lib/xserver

277K    /usr/lib/pango

44M     /usr/lib/perl5

4,0K    /usr/lib/graphviz

181K    /usr/lib/sasl2

104K    /usr/lib/slang

68K     /usr/lib/vhook

25M     /usr/lib/win32

348K    /usr/lib/kdebluetooth

80K     /usr/lib/driconf

931K    /usr/lib/pkgconfig

12M     /usr/lib/aspell-0.60

725K    /usr/lib/libstdc++-v3

148K    /usr/lib/engines

152K    /usr/lib/libgphoto2

8,0K    /usr/lib/glib-2.0

1,6M    /usr/lib/nsbrowser

857K    /usr/lib/directfb-0.9.25

44K     /usr/lib/gettext

0       /usr/lib/mozilla

401K    /usr/lib/imlib2

4,0K    /usr/lib/sigc++-2.0

1,8M    /usr/lib/locale

381K    /usr/lib/libquicktime

1,7M    /usr/lib/opengl

630K    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0

794K    /usr/lib/python2.4

45M     /usr/lib/python2.5

0       /usr/lib/libxslt-plugins

148K    /usr/lib/libkdcraw1

44M     /usr/lib/xulrunner

201K    /usr/lib/gentoolkit

160K    /usr/lib/alsa-lib

374M    /usr/lib/openoffice

2,7M    /usr/lib/portage

829M    /usr/lib

829M    razem

```

looknij co u Ciebie tyle zajmuje

----------

## c0oba

Dwa jądra mam całkiem świadomie. Jedno jest stare, a drugie nowe, o dziwo. Tylko przy próbie przejścia na nowe okazało się że sterowniki ati nie wspierają jąder >=2.6.25. Leży więc sobie najnowsze i 2.6.24-costam.

Bardziej mnie matwią rozmiary liba i share.

A tak z ciekawości. Jak stare są wasze systemy?

----------

## Crenshaw

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Dwa jądra mam całkiem świadomie. Jedno jest stare, a drugie nowe, o dziwo. Tylko przy próbie przejścia na nowe okazało się że sterowniki ati nie wspierają jąder >=2.6.25. Leży więc sobie najnowsze i 2.6.24-costam.
> 
> Bardziej mnie matwią rozmiary liba i share.
> 
> A tak z ciekawości. Jak stare są wasze systemy?

 

A masz flagę doc czy -doc, to drugie pozwala oszczędzić trochę miejsca a zawsze można ją włączyć dla tych pakietów gdzie jest to sensowne.

----------

## quosek

to looknij co w /usr/lib i /usr/share tyle Ci zajmuje (du -ch --max-depth=1 /usr/share itd)

moj system nie jest najstarszy - instalowany jakos tak w drugiej polowie 2005 roku  :Wink:  fakt sluzy teraz glownie jako desktop (i to na dodatek zony), ale od postawienia mial zainstalowanego oracla, weblogica, cvs (ale wszystko zostalo odinstalowane, wg mnie duzo smieci nie zostalo)

----------

## canis_lupus

Zamaskuj sobie jądra których nie używasz, nie będą Ci sie mergowały podczas update systemu.

----------

## Dagger

paludis -r

paludis --uninstall-unused

^^

----------

## lazy_bum

filelight, localepurge, pkgsize.py, --depclean, --prune.

----------

## canis_lupus

po co? IMHO Gentoo jest takim systemem którego nie trzeba przeinstalowywać raz do roku. Powiem więce. Im starszy tym lepszy. W przeciwienstwie do windowsa.

----------

## n3rd

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Pytanie jest proste. Jak pozbyć się syfu z systemu.

 Może to trochę głupio zabrzmi.. ale nie zasyfiać  :Wink:  To znaczy:

1) nie instalować na ślepo wszystkiego, co nam wpadnie w ręce - więcej != lepiej (a jak już instalować to na jakimś oddzielnym testowym systemie)

2) kiedy instalujemy pakiet zawsze warto popatrzeć na zależności oraz flagi USE.. wyedytować ebuild i zobaczyć o co w nim chodzi.. może się okazać, że wiele "syfu" jest dodawanego domyślnie mimo, że tak naprawdę zupełnie takie dodatkowe bajery nie będą nam nigdy potrzebne.

3) robić czasem ./configure --help i zapoznać się z bardziej ukrytymi opcjami instalacji danego programu.. i ewentualnie przygotować sobie własny ebuild (np. w /usr/local/ports).

4) ustawić domyślnie w /etc/make.conf USE="-* + tylko globalne flagi" oraz utworzyć sobie /etc/portage/package.use i tam ustawiać indywidualne flagi tylko wybranym pakietom. U mnie wygląda to tak:

```
# grep USE /etc/make.conf

USE="-* crypt gpm hardened ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pic readline ssl zlib"
```

5) tworzyć system jak najbardziej dopasowany do własnych potrzeb a nie jak najbardziej uniwersalny (jeżeli nie interesujesz się grafiką, nie ma potrzeby instalowania 10 różnych programów graficznych... tylko po to aby mieć i chwalić się przed kolegami).

Ach i jeszcze:

6) traktować system jako całość a nie jako system + zainstalowane programy.

7) po instalacji kernela robić make clean

8 ) co jakiś czas czyścić stare archiwum z logami (zakładam, że o logrotate działa sprawnie).

Jeżeli ktoś ma zastrzeżenia do punktu 4) to patrz punkt 2)   :Cool: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

## SlashBeast

Co do 4 punktu nie jestem przekonany ale jak już napisałeś, system na swoje potrzeby się robi (sam zawsze robie -pv zanim mergne cokolwiek).

7 punkt natomiast nie jest sprytne moim zdaniem, wtedy jak będziesz chciał dobudować jakiś moduł do kernela będzie trwać to dłużej.

----------

## n3rd

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 7 punkt natomiast nie jest sprytne moim zdaniem, wtedy jak będziesz chciał dobudować jakiś moduł do kernela będzie trwać to dłużej.

 Nie pamiętam dokładnie polecenia.. ale jakoś można było zrobić tak, aby skompilować tylko jeden (lub kilka) modułów. 

Osobiście podchodzę do tego tak, że męczę jajko aż wyjdzie to o co mi chodzi.... a gdy już wiem, że nic więcej z tego nie wykrzesam... wtedy jest make clean... czasami więc trzymam prekompilowane jądro przez miesiąc czy nawet dwa...   :Wink: 

A swoją drogą, to przy dzisiejszych prockach kompilwowanie jądra odbywa się naprawdę szybko....... *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Co do 4 punktu nie jestem przekonany ale jak już napisałeś, system na swoje potrzeby się robi (sam zawsze robie -pv zanim mergne cokolwiek).
> 
> 

 Od dłuższego czasu przekonuję się, że flagi USE tylko zaciemniają to, co naprawdę można wyciągnąć ze źródeł. Ok, tylko chory człowiek będzie siedział i studiował wszystkie opcje możliwe opcje kompilacji wprost ze źródeł... są jednak programy, gdzie naprawdę warto posiedzieć i napisać ebulida samemu.

Mam również sceptyczne podejście do funkcji wbudowanych w ebulid.sh (i reszty w /usr/lib/portage/bin). Ostatnio przejechałem się na keepdir. Ustawiłem w ebulidzie bardziej restrykcyjne uprawnienia... a tu jednak ciągle ustawiały się domyślne. Okazało się, że keepdir wykonuje dodir (czyli install) z domyślnymi opcjami. Gdybym ślepo stosował się do zaleceń dokumentacji gentoo, to już nie raz wyprowadziłbym się na manowce   :Smile: 

====================================

Małe uzupełnienie. Z narzędzi do analizowania zawartości dysku polecam ncdu http://dev.yorhel.nl/ncdu/userguide/

----------

